
NSec – a modern cryptographic library for .Net Core based on libsodium - conductor
https://nsec.rocks/
======
Gibbon1
There probably is an opening for a language that has built in cryptography.

~~~
colejohnson66
.NET has built in crypto [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/api/system.security....](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/api/system.security.cryptography)

